# which turtle??????



## melly88 (Apr 5, 2011)

ok so i have decided that i am going to get a turtle or 2 or 3 lol but i dont really know anything about them. & yes i have done my research and everywhere has something different to say. so i put it all to you guys to tell me about the ones u have & maybe post some pics of urs.

thanks

any1???


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 6, 2011)

I decided years ago i wanted a turtle. I found info on all turtles in 2 books, keeping freshwater turtles and keeping longneck turtles. I did up a chart too. The sizes the adults would get to on average, temperatures required and if they needed to go into brumation when older. I took the turtles size into account because that would tell me what size home I'd need for them when they are older and what room I had available to them now and for the next couple of years of their life. Then I researched what species were available locally. At the time all I could find were eastern longnecks and macquarie turtles, 2 of the largest species I researched. Granted it can take decades for them to reach their full size but I really couldn't accomodate a 6ft tank in my house at the time and it was a rental so I couldn't stick a pond outside. I'd have loved a painted turtle but at the time couldn't find a breeder so I left it at that. Painteds are quite small in my research. Hope I helped some


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 6, 2011)

this is one of my macquarie turtle called turtle number 1. They are really great (although i dont have any other varieties of turtle to compare them to). They do get quite big though... mine are about as big as a small plate and there 2yrs old. Ill have to upgrade them to a 6 - 8ft tank in a couple of years, there just in a 4ft one now. 

Painted turtles are amazing! thats my dream turtle =] they are very expensive and hard to find though... one day...


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jaz, Emydura subglobosa subglobosa? 
Ask Craig for some on the Australian Fresh Water Turtle Forum, he breeds them, last time I looked he sold them for $200 which isn't that much.
Also you might be interested in Emydura tanybaraga they have a bit of colour to them 
Check out Reptile Territory.


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 6, 2011)

yeah i think thats them =]

serious? me and my dad could only find them for just under a grand... 

have to wait till we can afford to upgrade the turtles tank anyway. Its going to be a big project so not sure if there will be left over turtle money =/


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's some pink eared (saw shelled) turtles from upper Victoria River NT.






Dont know if you can get them commercially though. These guys were just stealing the bait from my cherubin pot.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yepo. 
Check out ebay, i got a 6ft tank for free off here
They come under a $150 regularly on ebay from some bloke in calbooture. 
Same with filters, get a good one. A nice fluval. Again I got mine off ebay for about $100 and it filters my six foot water monitor tank like crazy.


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 6, 2011)

yeah i got my reptile enclosure for $80 off this site and its amazing! and our turtle tank at the moment will everything supplied was only $150 (the filters worth double that). 

my dad wants to try and do this crazy 'turtle tank wall' thing though... not exactly sure how, all i know is that its gonna be costly


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 6, 2011)

That would be wicked. I think your talking about intergrating a tank into your wall? 
Yer my mates got his Marine tank in his wall (but they are literally millionaires)
Can't wait to see the result, please post pictures of the on going progress if it does happen!


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 6, 2011)

yeah thats the general idea behind it.

Wont be for a couple of years if it does happen... would be pretty awesome =] im glad my parents are the ones paying for it though.


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 7, 2011)

jazzv said:


> this is one of my macquarie turtle called turtle number 1. They are really great (although i dont have any other varieties of turtle to compare them to). They do get quite big though... mine are about as big as a small plate and there 2yrs old. Ill have to upgrade them to a 6 - 8ft tank in a couple of years, there just in a 4ft one now.
> 
> Painted turtles are amazing! thats my dream turtle =] they are very expensive and hard to find though... one day...



Thats exactly why I don't have a turtle, couldn't find any breeders of painted's when I wanted one!


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 8, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> Here's some pink eared (saw shelled) turtles from upper Victoria River NT.
> 
> View attachment 194069
> 
> ...


 
They look like Northern Red Face Turtles not Saw Shells. Nice find


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 8, 2011)

Painted are amazing but not legal in vic (they are in QLD)  As someone mentioned Craig off AFT is great and in QLD. ELN's are quite funny, saw shells are avail, there are many more you can get. Most if them will get quite big and most likely out live you but they are great little critters to have. Let me know if you want any info but Id join Australian Freshwater Turtles, great site with heaps of people that know more than me


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 8, 2011)

melly88 said:


> ok so i have decided that i am going to get a turtle or 2 or 3 lol but i dont really know anything about them. & yes i have done my research and everywhere has something different to say. so i put it all to you guys to tell me about the ones u have & maybe post some pics of urs.
> 
> thanks
> 
> any1???



Some of mine....I prefer the long necked turts


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 8, 2011)

olivehydra said:


> Some of mine....I prefer the long necked turts


 
Coolest turtle tank I've ever seen! don't know why but it greatly appeals too me!!


I used to have the most beautiful long neck ever, pure black shell, brightest orange spots. he was a total babe.
....but I was young (11), and didn't understand perhaps putting another turtle with him wasn't a good idea. and it killed him, now I can't bring myself to buy another!


----------



## Jacular (May 13, 2011)

I have murray short necks. I get the impression they aren't as friendly as long necks but I actually love that they are a little on the psycho side! The go nuts when I feed them and have fun chasing each other and the fish around the tank.


----------

